# Poisoned Mice Airdropped into Forest to Kill Tree Snakes



## News Bot (Sep 21, 2010)

So when do poison-laced mice need to be parachuted from helicopters into natural forest under any circumstances? When you have a rampant, invasive species of tree snake to kill off, of course. 

*Published On:* 20-Sep-10 12:38 PM
*Source:* digg

*Go to digg Page*


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 21, 2010)

DIGG - what a site and what idiots that post there.


----------



## lgotje (Sep 21, 2010)

tisk tisk too bad there aint a snakes on a chopper movie to frighten them lol


----------

